# Has the Aruba Grand (Royal Palm Club)closed?



## BLC (May 16, 2006)

Does anyone know if this resort is closed and if so, will they re-open? What's the story?


----------



## Deb&Sean (May 16, 2006)

http://www.aruba-travelguide.com/bulletinboard/viewtopic.php?t=4942&highlight=aruba+grand


This link should answer your question.


----------



## BLC (May 16, 2006)

Thanks for the link.  I'm sorry to hear they will be putting more buildings on the property...I guess the days of sleeping late and still getting a great spot on the beach are over...


----------



## chrisnwillie (May 16, 2006)

Here's another interesting link with a discussion on the subject.

http://bb.visitaruba.com/showthread.php?t=3471


----------



## lawren2 (May 16, 2006)

such a pity! We really enjoyed our stay there last August. Had heard rumors about new construction and appears they were true as per the links.

On another thread I read that the wyndham ( next door to Aruba Grand) had been taken over by Westin and they will be building timeshare units as well.


----------



## chrisnwillie (May 17, 2006)

lawren2 said:
			
		

> such a pity! We really enjoyed our stay there last August. Had heard rumors about new construction and appears they were true as per the links.
> 
> On another thread I read that the wyndham ( next door to Aruba Grand) had been taken over by Westin and they will be building timeshare units as well.



This rumor is true, and has been in the making for a long time. They are building in the empty lot just south of the resort.


----------

